# 21' Shoalwater Go Fast Boat



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we were on the water yesterday running the New Fast Boat by Shoalwater and it's official it topped out at 65-68 mph at 5400 rpm and it still isnt propped right. The 225 Pro xs had a 4 blade revolution prop on it. If anyone has any questions or would like to see video footage of this or take a demo call me and we can set it up.




Capt.Ralph Morales
Team Shoalwater
Team Strike Pro


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

capt bigdog id like to see the video.can you send to [email protected].
thanks jay


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I would also like to see the video. That speed is almost scarry fast for me [email protected]


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

any info on draft, weight, pricing, pics?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

new model? or is this the old super sport hull?.looks just like the super sport hull,been out for a 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Still a ways to go to keep up with spotted ape (90 mph + in a Simmons). With "Go fast" in the name it will be expected!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

just curious - was that 65 in 3'-5' chop? :rotfl: :rotfl:

J/K

Jerry



carraig said:


> ... as you go 63 MPH against the wind over 2.5 to 4 ft seas with pretty regular white caps and the occasional 5 footer...IN A 20' BOAT!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Were you running it up and down the ICW in Port O'Connor? Is it darg gray with a big black logo centered on the side of the hull? If that's the boat I saw, it was a screamer.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

I have ran in the spotted ape, it is a fast boat but I wasn't impressed with the ride in 2-3 foot chop.This boat runs really good in chop and running 65-70 in 2-3 ft chop is fast enough. And yes that was us in the ICW! It is the old Super Sport hull but we made some changes. That boat will run in 8'' and takes about 13'' to get up (hard sand). Guys I will try and send that video.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

so you work for shoalwater? at the factory in poc?


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

No! I work for Gander Mtn. and fish !!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

No pics?


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

What pitch prop was that?


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

23! rev 4 blade! I got pics and will send out from home it won't let me from work! Sorry!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

please post a link to that movie


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Capt.BigDog said:


> No! I work for Gander Mtn. and fish !!


 dont they sell shoalwater?


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

This new Shoalwater is awesome! Rode with these guys and had blast. the ride on the boat was really good and handle the chop like nothing. Was very impressed on how fast the boat went, also how it handle the chop, and it's not the shallowest boat but i think a foot of water is plenty. Yes, we at Gander Mtn. sell these boats but do not work for Shoalwater.


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

I want to see this boat run, almost sounds too good to be true! Darn 70mph and still gets up in 13in. of water and hard sand!


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

if you could i would like to see that vid also send it to [email protected] thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This is the gray boat with the big black logo in the middle. SCB.

The 21' Shoalwater is a vee hull. It is a great looking boat.


----------



## rocketman1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Eric, I like the changes to the new SCB Topcat. It is a shame no one wants to run 'em side by side huh?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Is that a fishing boat or a speed boat? i didn't know you could catch fish at 90mph? thats one ugly boat,lol! imo.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

that is a one sharp lookin rig! it'll run 90 with what motor and prop?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*?????*

You are right, I have never caught a fish at 90 either... heck, I've never even caught one at 30. Just stop and fish...

The gray boat has a 225 Sport XS (75-80 mph). You need a 300X to run 90's. I run Mercury Bravo One props in 26"-30" pitch.


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

i think i saw u in chocolate bayou in ur smaller boat thurs... i was in my new yellow and white majek extreme.. u do any good??


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

saw u thurs. in choc.. i was in my new yellow and white majek extreme... ya'll do any good?


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

I think the only way a Shoalwater will hit 70mph is towing it behind the spotted ape!


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

I know for a fact that the Shoalwater will do 68mph, not even proped right and still has another 600rpm's to go. Now the Shoalwater will in no way beat an scb that tops out in the 90mph range but will do 70+ with the right prop.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Kingfish06 I caught a couple of reds. Not really fishing ! That was my 21 Cat. I was in. I wasn't really fishn just checkin some stuff out.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

so thats your boat.......ok now i know who you are!


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

CroakerSoaker- Just keep soakn them croakers!!! If u wanna see a Shoalwater do 70 let me know!!! There's alot of people out there that really like Shoalwater and know what a great boat builder Steve Bell is, Walter Fondren owns two and I'm sure if we really wanted to set the water on fire Shoalwater could build a boat to do so. They've been bulding boats for 30 years. I'm sure I can find a boat out there that will put those little flames out on that SCB! Shoalwater is not here to set speed records but give the fisherman an oppurtunity to run a boat that will be fast and get up in shallow water. Eric builds great boats but we're giving the fisherman out there a choice. Let me know whenever you want a demo!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

we need a speed boat forum..lol! wonder if you can get rod holders on the Miss Budwieser?


----------



## Texasboy3888 (Jun 13, 2007)

Capt BigDog I want to see a shoalwater do 70Mph!!!!! SHOW ME!! Funny how Shoalwater just traded a boat for an almost identical hull to a SCB. But with a 300 It still will only hit 76 mph with one person. I witnessed it with my own eyes! I don't appreciate people falsifying info to try and sell boats. Don't tell me it will get up in 13 in when it won't float in that! This is a great site to find out info on different boats but with people like you its hard to get the *TRUTH!!*


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Texasboy3888 said:


> Capt BigDog I want to see a shoalwater do 70Mph!!!!! SHOW ME!! Funny how Shoalwater just traded a boat for an almost identical hull to a SCB. But with a 300 It still will only hit 76 mph with one person. I witnessed it with my own eyes! I don't appreciate people falsifying info to try and sell boats. Don't tell me it will get up in 13 in when it won't float in that! This is a great site to find out info on different boats but with people like you its hard to get the *TRUTH!!*


Chill out bro !!! Your sure not going to get on anyones good side on here acting like that. Maybe you should think before you type.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Dude, ease up on Capt. Ralph. Not a good way to start off on this board.



Texasboy3888 said:


> Capt BigDog I want to see a shoalwater do 70Mph!!!!! SHOW ME!! Funny how Shoalwater just traded a boat for an almost identical hull to a SCB. But with a 300 It still will only hit 76 mph with one person. I witnessed it with my own eyes! I don't appreciate people falsifying info to try and sell boats. Don't tell me it will get up in 13 in when it won't float in that! This is a great site to find out info on different boats but with people like you its hard to get the *TRUTH!!*


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

ease up on capt bigdog,geez!!..so what if that shoalwater wont do 50mph!.he's just trying to sell boats.nothing wrong with that!!!! proceed bigdog.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Texasboy3888 If you look back at the beginning of the thread we are talking about the SuperSport! Not some yellow boat! I can clear all this up with a demo! And this ain't about selling boats but your right it is a site for some good info. and if I hurt your fellings I apologize. I don't need to sell Shoalwater on this site, the quality and reputation does that for me already! So like I said before if you want a demo call me ! 832-818-6912


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

man you guys are going to make shoalwater look bad with all this bickering!!


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Texasboy3888 I will tell you from my own two eyes that this boat will do 70+ Miles an hour. I was with these guys after they got done breaking the Mercury 225 pro xs in. We were doing 68mph with 2 big guys on board. I myself weigh over 250lbs not exactly the smallest guy but still we accomplish these speeds with the boat not even proped right and still hadn't hit the power band on the motor. So Like BIG DOG said call him and he will prove to you that it will do what he says. Guys at Shoalwater did a great job on building this boat and it won't set you back so much money like a SCB.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Guys before this goes any further.... let me clarify something. "Texasboy3888" forgot to log out and "croakersoaker" thought that HE was logged in and put the post under TB's name. All accidental... lay off Texasboy3888, he don't have a clue as to what's going on with all this, and unless it has to do with offshore, he probably don't care! 

Guess people should make sure they log out....


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

$70 gps. $100 digital camera. Problem solved


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

white_rubber_boots said:


> Guys before this goes any further.... let me clarify something. "Texasboy3888" forgot to log out and "croakersoaker" thought that HE was logged in and put the post under TB's name. All accidental... lay off Texasboy3888, he don't have a clue as to what's going on with all this, and unless it has to do with offshore, he probably don't care!
> 
> Guess people should make sure they log out....


It was still a stupid post regaurdless of who made it.

So, all three of yall work together and share a computer or what?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

exactly....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

catch 5 said:


> It was still a stupid post regaurdless of who made it.
> 
> So, all three of yall work together and share a computer or what?


dude... WHY are you freakin' out over this?
Did I write it? NO! Personally, I don't care... I just didn't think it was right for someone to be getting jumped over something he didn't write. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.
And, no, we don't all work together. I'm the only one that works.

They can't even spell it.

Make boats... not war.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*yall need to chill*

I like the shoalwater boat it is fast. They didn't say the boat would out run the ape or an scb just that it runs fast takes chop and gets up shallow. Thats all there trying to say . I know the guys at shoalwater and they are trying to provide a service for tournament fishermen for shallow water performance and also the angler who want's to go fast. My hats off to these guys .. Keep up the good work on building a quality and affordable boat..

p.s. if you find a boat that will put out my little flames let me know cause I will buy it 2 ..LOL


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

white_rubber_boots said:


> dude... WHY are you freakin' out over this?
> Did I write it? NO! Personally, I don't care... I just didn't think it was right for someone to be getting jumped over something he didn't write. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.
> And, no, we don't all work together. I'm the only one that works.
> 
> ...


dude face it, you lost.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Trey,Thanx for the love !! Just a little humor on the flames, I knew you would catch that. Finally someone actually understands what I'm saying! LOL


P.S. Congrats on Redfish Series


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

spotted ape said:


> I like the shoalwater boat it is fast. They didn't say the boat would out run the ape or an scb just that it runs fast takes chop and gets up shallow. Thats all there trying to say . I know the guys at shoalwater and they are trying to provide a service for tournament fishermen for shallow water performance and also the angler who want's to go fast. My hats off to these guys .. Keep up the good work on building a quality and affordable boat..
> 
> p.s. if you find a boat that will put out my little flames let me know cause I will buy it 2 ..LOL


man i'm with you! these guys ....making shoalwater look.....oh never mind.people give steve a call he is one of the best guys in the bizz. dunno who these other guys are?just call steve,deal with him he'll take care of you.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Tamaleway*



FISHGUTS said:


> man i'm with you! these guys ....making shoalwater look.....oh never mind.people give steve a call he is one of the best guys in the bizz. dunno who these other guys are?just call steve,deal with him he'll take care of you.


Which way is the wind blowing today?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Trollin' Huh?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

We may not be fast, We may not be pretty, We may not be first but, one thing is for sure. we are paid for! Team Ducktape for ever!!!!

We are the only boat equiped with a smoke screen!

you know you are hard core when you carry enough tools on board to pull the starter and check the brushes in it! it would be nice if they were all there!



spotted ape said:


> I like the shoalwater boat it is fast. They didn't say the boat would out run the ape or an scb just that it runs fast takes chop and gets up shallow. Thats all there trying to say . I know the guys at shoalwater and they are trying to provide a service for tournament fishermen for shallow water performance and also the angler who want's to go fast. My hats off to these guys .. Keep up the good work on building a quality and affordable boat..
> 
> p.s. if you find a boat that will put out my little flames let me know cause I will buy it 2 ..LOL


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

*prop*

Any one here have a 19 tv shoalwater with a 115 johnson? if so what prop are you running?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> We may not be fast, We may not be pretty, We may not be first but, one thing is for sure. we are paid for! Team Ducktape for ever!!!!
> 
> We are the only boat equiped with a smoke screen!
> 
> you know you are hard core when you carry enough tools on board to pull the starter and check the brushes in it! it would be nice if they were all there!


LOL Did you get it fixed yet?

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team AMP Lures


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Capt.BigDog said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we were on the water yesterday running the New Fast Boat by Shoalwater and it's official it topped out at 65-68 mph at 5400 rpm and it still isnt propped right. The 225 Pro xs had a 4 blade revolution prop on it. If anyone has any questions or would like to see video footage of this or take a demo call me and we can set it up.
> 
> Capt.Ralph Morales
> Team Shoalwater
> Team Strike Pro


Big Dog,

Post up some pictures of the SuperSport....


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Whats so important to go that fast?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Bluffer said:


> Whats so important to go that fast?


I can answer that. You know how fisherman always say, "Oh man... you should have been here yesterday..."? 
Well, most boats on the water will get you there today. Really slow boats will get you there tomorrow. If you are fast enough, you can get there yesterday.

THAT'S why you need it!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> I can answer that. You know how fisherman always say, "Oh man... you should have been here yesterday..."?
> Well, most boats on the water will get you there today. Really slow boats will get you there tomorrow. If you are fast enough, you can get there yesterday.
> 
> THAT'S why you need it!!


It's true. It works for the APE!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

cmon, put the videos on youtube... even a spotted ape can do it


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bluffer said:


> Whats so important to go that fast?


For that matter, why do people pay Saleen good money to modify cars that will already break every legal speed limit to go even faster? Why does Bombardier make a 250 hp jetski? Why does Chevrolet even make the Corvette? Dodge the Viper? Ferrari?

Because speed = fun.

Don't look at me, man, I drive a pickup. An unmodified F-150 with the small gas V8.

But look at it this way. When I'm fishing, I want to fish. I want it quiet, peaceful. Nothing but me, the water, and (hopefully) a few fish. But between fishing holes, I'm boating. And boating is fun.

If you find yourself nodding as you read this post, you know what I mean.

Hey ape, post a link to that video. My dad always used to say stuff was "faster than a spotted a**ed ape." I've always wondered how fast an ape can really be. :wink:

Tag


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

not yet, waiting on brushes! odly enough, they have no brisles! they don't look anything like a brush! LOL

we are dumping that Johnson! we are having twin jet engines installe with wings to keep us on the water! We plan on taking Kenner to the next level! Just hope the ductape holds under all that stress!



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> LOL Did you get it fixed yet?
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been watching and reading this post for a while now and I can't stand it any longer. Shoalwater is a competitor to the boat company that I am sponsored with. There is nothing wrong with a Shoalwater, period. Let's get that out of the way.

The guys at Shoalwater build a quality boat, there is no denying that. They make solid, shallow water boats and have for a very long time. Now all they want to do is branch out into another boater's market, a big bay boat with speed. It sounds to me as if they have done that or are near doing it. Great for them. Capt. Ralph, Gene, and Steve have no reason to lie. What is worth lying about? He said he'd take you on a demo ride and prove it. I haven't seen anyone jump and say when and where. The man said he'd prove it, now give him his chance.

I saw the boat this past weekend and it looks like it would do everything they say it will. If they say it will get on plane in 13" of hard sand, then it will. Trust me, if you say something that your boat will do and then can't prove it, it will get out. There is too much to risk now a days to try and blow smoke up people's butt's. With cell phone and forums it doesn't take long for word to spread. Good news travels fast, but bad news travels even faster.... right? I have no reason to disbelieve what they say it will do.

Everyone should give Ralph a break. He's doing what all Pro Staff is supposed to do. We spread the word about our product and we are excited about our product. Ralph is no different and I say keep up the good work Ralph! Even though we compete, we can still be respectful to each other! Keep it up!

Jimmie


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

wheeeehoooooo!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> I've been watching and reading this post for a while now and I can't stand it any longer. Shoalwater is a competitor to the boat company that I am sponsored with. There is nothing wrong with a Shoalwater, period. Let's get that out of the way.
> 
> The guys at Shoalwater build a quality boat, there is no denying that. They make solid, shallow water boats and have for a very long time. Now all they want to do is branch out into another boater's market, a big bay boat with speed. It sounds to me as if they have done that or are near doing it. Great for them. Capt. Ralph, Gene, and Steve have no reason to lie. What is worth lying about? He said he'd take you on a demo ride and prove it. I haven't seen anyone jump and say when and where. The man said he'd prove it, now give him his chance.
> 
> ...


Well put Jimmy!I know Ralph personally and at the Holder Show we rib each other all the time.Me pushing Southshore Boats and he pushing Shoalwater Boats.At the end of the day we shake hands, have a cool one and wish each other good luck in our endeavors.We are Pro Staff members and thats our obligation to supprot our sponsors, period.But as every common man, we have our own opinions and respect each other .As Jimmy stated,call Ralph and go for a demo.Then make your own opinion and state it if you like.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

what was this thread about again?


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Speed*



FISHGUTS said:


> what was this thread about again?


Its about a go fast boat, gunt you see?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I think somewhere along the line the point of this thread got lost. I think most of the members just simply wanted a picture or video posted so we could see the new model. I sent a PM but got no response the day the thread was started. Can someone please post a picture of the new model?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Go fast pics!*

Alright everyone,I think this is the boat everyone is talking about.Ralph,if the pics are correct, you owe me BIG time!If anyone mentions Southshore Boats and demo in the same breath,send them my way!LOL...LOL...


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

never thought of it that way, your money, your gas. ***!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Scott.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Shoalwater Go Fast*

Here is a pic of the one we test drove in, I have some video of this boat but it is off my phone which isn't all that great..


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I could see that 225 XS really pushing that boat along. I'm in for a test drive lol. It's a lot faster than my plastic boat and paddle.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

will that boat run as shallow as they say? it has no tunnel? how shallow will it run on plan?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is that the console it comes with, or can you get one with a Lower Profile?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

parkerb said:


> Its about a go fast boat, gunt you see?


like i said before,trollin' huh?


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ride*



Mcast06 said:


> Here is a pic of the one we test drove in, I have some video of this boat but it is off my phone which isn't all that great..


I was in that boat last week, it is very impressive folks.


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*Anything of Value?*



FISHGUTS said:


> like i said before,trollin' huh?


You okay? It appears you missed the short bus again on this thread.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

I want one!


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*console*



jabx1962 said:


> Is that the console it comes with, or can you get one with a Lower Profile?


Thats a midget holding the wheel. That is their low profile console. LOL!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The one thing it seems like all Texas manufacturers miss the mark on is hatches. There are some great looking hulls being built these days and most of them have some cheesy plastic hatch covers slapped on there. How about some real fiberglass covers with channels built into the deck where the water will drain.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Stuart said:


> The one thing it seems like all Texas manufacturers miss the mark on is hatches. There are some great looking hulls being built these days and most of them have some cheesy plastic hatch covers slapped on there. How about some real fiberglass covers with channels built into the deck where the water will drain.


SouthShore does real good hatch's.

Hatch's on my Shoalwater are the worst thing about my boat. Rest is top notch.

Dave


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

You mean like tran boats?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Tran's hatches look pretty good. I should have said most Texas manufacturers. Very few of them do a flush fiberglass lid that is not on the edge of the casting or rear deck. I guess with so many deck layout options, it would be impossible to have that many molds laying around for all the potential configurations.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

If your boat has a speedo or you have ever GPS'd your speed, you probably wanted more speed than you had, regardless of the number. Otherwise, why even have the speedo or care about speed? These guys who run to Africa and back before weigh-in know the answer. Mo speed = mo money which is mo betta. It's also fun. I wish my 19' PF would do 90, and it's gotten close, but there was a trooper up the road so I slowed down.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey guys I just want to say thanx to the ones out there that support me on what I'm trying to do! Capt.Scott thanx for taking those pictures for me!!! All the pics I had are to big and won't upload. That was awesome for you to do man!Greatly appreciated! Cliff should be happy to have you pushing his boats! And Jimmy you are exactly right! Look forward to seeing you at the next tourney! Thanx all of ya'll!!!!

Capt. Ralph Morales
Team Shoalwater
Team Strike Pro


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

No problem Ralph, hollar if ya need something!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Not a problem. See you fellas in Rockport in a few weeks.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

So, is this boat the old super sport? i thought it was a new hull?


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

It is the Super Sport from back in the day! I went to Gene and told him we needed a faster hull and he said they had one but it hadn't been built in a couple of years. We got in one of the older models and told him we needed to bring it back out in production. So he did but made some modifications to the hull!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Lots of room in it.looks like a nice rig.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

There really is ! You need to come out and do a demo one day! I think you'll like it.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Ralph!! Get back to work!! Haha!! J/k


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

The Super Sport looks a lot like my 21' 7" Kenner VX.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

i've got got a freind with the old super sport.very nice boat.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Capt.bigdog I just purchased a super sport and I have lots of questions for instance what prop is best for that rig with a 200 etec. Also how skinny do you get before you start gettin nervous?


----------



## Andrew Mox (Dec 20, 2007)

What kind of rpms and speed are you getting out of that enertia? Less than 7" hold on. Give me a shout with any questions.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

why do you want to run that fast. I fly to work in a chopper that doesnt go that fast.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Tankfxr, I would get a faster chopper. LOL.


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job shoalwater, yall have nothing too prove, just keep getting better and better, need for speed I think the pictures tell it all, these guys been doing it for over 30 years, they know what there doing, they wouldnt steer you in the wrong direction, just too sell you a new design, Good Job Steve Bell and his crew. Dont look back guys, unless you running in 8 inches or less. Go for a demo ride, there not scared to take you on one I promise, so lets let shoalwater get on to work, quite all this nacky nacky nack. Later!!!!!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is the go fast boat?


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Capt.BigDog said:


> No! I work for Gander Mtn. and fish !!


Gander Mtn is still in business I thought they changed the name of there stores to Broke Back Mtn cause there always screwing guy's


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Team Castaway said:


> I've been watching and reading this post for a while now and I can't stand it any longer. Shoalwater is a competitor to the boat company that I am sponsored with. There is nothing wrong with a Shoalwater, period. Let's get that out of the way.
> 
> The guys at Shoalwater build a quality boat, there is no denying that. They make solid, shallow water boats and have for a very long time. Now all they want to do is branch out into another boater's market, a big bay boat with speed. It sounds to me as if they have done that or are near doing it. Great for them. Capt. Ralph, Gene, and Steve have no reason to lie. What is worth lying about? He said he'd take you on a demo ride and prove it. I haven't seen anyone jump and say when and where. The man said he'd prove it, now give him his chance.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see that there are still some people with class out there.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

YUP


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Where is the go fast boat?





aggieanglr said:


> It's nice to see that there are still some people with class out there.





Shallow Sport68 said:


> YUP


so the importance of bringing up a 2 year old post is ????????????????????

Thats class. YUP!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> so the importance of bringing up a 2 year old post is ????????????????????
> 
> Thats class. YUP!


I wanted to know what happened to these boats,don't see any on the water......now run along and go play jr..mind yo bidniz.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I wanted to know what happened to these boats,don't see any on the water......now run along and go play jr..mind yo bidniz.


Maybe you should have dug up other posts that explained where this boat is.

Maybe something about a fire that destroyed molds?
Maybe stretching it out to a 23' er?
Maybe the 23'er is on the water running really well?
You asked a question to the masses on the internet. You made it everyones bidniz.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> Maybe you should have dug up other posts that explained where this boat is.
> 
> Maybe something about a fire that destroyed molds?
> Maybe stretching it out to a 23' er?
> ...


Maybe you should do some more research
the mold is still there..
and they didn't make a 23 ft Super Sport
Your thinking of the Cat boat..
go back to sleep.:help:
or did they only make one?


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't Shoalwater buy the mold for the old Cobra 21' bass boat? I haven't seen one in their yare in the past when I've driven through, but I'm going down to POC tonight and I'll check it out tomorrow. Those bass boats'll do 70+ easily with a 225. My BIL has a 21' Triton w/a 225 Merc that'll scare the heck out of 80.


----------

